# Abnormal embryo development



## Raulwsh (Feb 17, 2019)

Hello there,

Looking for any advise or hope as I'm feeling pretty low.

Just had a our second cycle and the same problem again - immature or abnormal embryo development!
I have endometriosis (about 80% of right ovary covered), which I know can affect egg quality but feel like I tried everything.
- Saw a nutritionist and brought £100s of supplements, which I was taking for about 5 months before second cycle
- Diet plan, which I followed quite well
- Did acupuncture for 5 months too
I was feeling positive as my periods improved, less pain from the endo, my eczema improved (endo and eczema might be linked as they are both inflammatory issues). I felt less stressed.

Went to Fertility Show to gather info and had a few free consultations, and nearly all the doctors said it seemed that one of the reasons why the first cycle went badly was because the protocol for my first cycle seemed quite aggressive and I may benefit from a more gentle cycle. 

Second cycle was on a long protocol. The nasal spray they put me on made my eczema disappear and my cycle happened by the book - I was feeling so positive. The second cycle was abroad too so DH and I made it a holiday and felt really relaxed, as opposed to the major stress of the first cycle.

5 eggs collected but the same issues as the first cycle - 3 immature, 1 abnormal from start and 1 fertilised but developed abnormally straight away. Not even a chance to have an ET.

If anyone has got any advise on how to improve egg quality or success/ hope stories, I would love to hear these. Also anything I should test for if my eggs are a bad quality? e.g. is deficiency in zinc, Vit b12 or Vit K etc a sign that my eggs are bad quality and should be improved before I try again?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

I am so sorry for all you have been through. I'm obviously no expert, but I have read that mesotherapy of ovaries might improve eggs quality. Good luck on your journey.


----------



## Raulwsh (Feb 17, 2019)

Hi Miamiamo,

I didn't realised I had a reply - thanks so much for telling me about mesotherapy, I will google it now.

Raulwsh


----------



## Choupi15 (Oct 11, 2018)

hey Girls 

What is mesotherapy  and where did you get it done in the UK 

Just wanted to find out more from Google its telling me its for the SKIN ? 

Kindly advise further 

Thanks


----------

